# Greatest hybrid pop songs with orchestral accompaniment that you know?



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2021)

I like this genre and I appreciate inspiration from you guys!


My recommendations:


The album of the platters "Remeber When?" is full of hybrid songs, such as:




Scott Walker's album "Scott 4" is also full of hybrid songs, such as:




Of course, almost all James Bond songs such as:




Motown had more often squeezed orchestral musicians into their small studio, such as here together with The Tempations and James Jamerson in one room:





Which hybrid pop songs do you like best?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2021)

Love me some Scott Walker. I also quite like these:


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 4, 2021)

Almost all Divine Comedy songs.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Love me some Scott Walker. I also quite like these:


Thank you! I didn't know those songs! I really don't know how I come up with it, but I had the feeling when listening to these songs that you had to like the album Mark Hollis by Mark Hollis. 


Loïc D said:


> Almost all Divine Comedy songs.


Very interesting artists, thank you!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2021)

SteveC said:


> you had to like the album Mark Hollis by Mark Hollis


Oh absolutely! I ADORE that album and Talk Talk’s oeuvre *) which is closely related to Sylvian and Blue Nile. Good call.

Tip: check out Rain Tree Crow as well


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2021)

*)






OT Whisper. Instant late 1980s Talk Talk & Jon Hassell vibes (gorgeous winds).


The sax sample hoarder in me is wide awake.




vi-control.net


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Oh absolutely! I ADORE that album and Talk Talk’s oeuvre *) which is closely related to Sylvian and Blue Nile. Good call.
> 
> Tip: check out Rain Tree Crow as well


Thank you very much for that! I had never dealt much with David Sylvian - I'm changing that now.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 4, 2021)

Good thread. Heres a good one.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Heres a good one.



Love this one!


----------



## AudioLoco (Oct 4, 2021)

Waaaay too many to mention.... The ones that come to my head now are:


----------



## AudioLoco (Oct 4, 2021)

...aaaaaand this:


----------



## Maarten (Oct 4, 2021)

Briljant orchestral writing, and recording in the Joni Mitchell's 2000 arrangement of 'Both Sides Now':


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Waaaay too many to mention.... The ones that come to my head now are:


Thank you very much, I had a good time listening. I was particularly fascinated by Eleanor Rigby - dry and crispy string sound!


AudioLoco said:


> ...aaaaaand this:


Haven't heard Nick Drake for a long time, thank you!


Maarten said:


> Briljant orchestral writing, and recording in the Joni Mitchell's 2000 arrangement of 'Both Sides Now':



I didn't know this recording, thank you. I really like Joni Mitchell!


----------



## Uncle Peter (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## SteveC (Oct 5, 2021)

Uncle Peter said:


>



I didn't know this song, thank you!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## iMovieShout (Oct 5, 2021)

Ok, so as its James Bond Day, then for me the obvious choice is:

SAM SMITH, The Writing's On The Wall - 


#jamesbondday


----------



## Saxer (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## lux (Oct 5, 2021)

Classic. Youtube version is higly hipassed unfortunately.



Genesis+Hackett at their best. Hybrid orchestral without orchestra. I could be wrong but I think this is all Tony Banks playing a bunch of cult orchestral emulating synths. (ARP 2600 synthesizer, ARP Pro Soloist synthesizer, Hammond organ, Mellotron, Roland RS-202 string synthesizer, according to Wikipedia)



Another classic. I know, this is not hybrid, it's all orchestra. Although to me has quite a pop produced, almost electronic approach to strings. Bob Ezrin, John Metcalfe and Richard Chappell behind the scenes.


----------



## Maarten (Oct 5, 2021)

"The O'Jays: Break Down and Let it all out", from 1965. And since it's James Bond Day, there is a brass lick in the beginning, that gives Bond-vibes.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Two songs with very dry strings. I like it very much!



jpb007.uk said:


> Ok, so as its James Bond Day, then for me the obvious choice is:


One of the best James Bond songs !!


Saxer said:


>



Of course... 


lux said:


> Classic. Youtube version is higly hipassed unfortunately.


Steve Lukather at his best!



lux said:


> Genesis+Hackett at their best. Hybrid orchestral without orchestra. I could be wrong but I think this is all Tony Banks playing a bunch of cult orchestral emulating synths. (ARP 2600 synthesizer, ARP Pro Soloist synthesizer, Hammond organ, Mellotron, Roland RS-202 string synthesizer, according to Wikipedia)


Wow thanks. I didn't even know this Genesis song, although I like the Gabriel / Hackett Genesis a lot.



lux said:


> Another classic. I know, this is not hybrid, it's all orchestra. Although to me has quite a pop produced, almost electronic approach to strings. Bob Ezrin, John Metcalfe and Richard Chappell behind the scenes.


Very good.


Maarten said:


> And since it's James Bond Day, there is a brass lick in the beginning, that gives Bond-vibes.


Absolutely, thank you!


----------



## SteveC (Oct 5, 2021)

Not bad either:


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 5, 2021)

First one that came to mind is "MacArthur Park": At over seven minutes long, it was amazing that radio DJs played it (!)


----------



## SteveC (Oct 5, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> First one that came to mind is "MacArthur Park": At over seven minutes long, it was amazing that radio DJs played it (!)




I will listen to Harris more closely ... very good music and absolutely unknown to me.


----------



## Maarten (Oct 5, 2021)

Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell (1968)


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2021)

Latter day XTC is a rich source of lush orchestral pop. Andy already had an E-mu Proteus that he used to mock-up his demos by then.











Mock-ups sounded pretty cool too


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 5, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I will listen to Harris more closely ... very good music and absolutely unknown to me.


MacArthur Park was composed by Jimmy Webb (also responsible for Wichita Lineman, By the Time I get to Phoenix, and many, many other songs from that era)
According to the Wikipedia article, the song consists of four sections or movements:

A mid-tempo introduction and opening section, called "In the Park" in the original session notes, is built around piano and harpsichord, with horns and orchestra added. This arrangement accompanies the song's main verses and choruses.
A slow tempo and quiet section follows, called "After the Loves of My Life," also recorded by Ed Ames on his 1968 LP, _Apologize_.
An up-tempo instrumental section, called "Allegro, "is led by drums and percussion, punctuated by horn riffs, and builds to an orchestral climax.
A mid-tempo reprise of the first section, concludes with the final choruses and climax.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 5, 2021)

Maarten said:


> Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell (1968)



Nice Song!!


doctoremmet said:


> Latter day XTC is a rich source of lush orchestral pop. Andy already had an E-mu Proteus that he used to mock-up his demos by then.



I've never heard of them before - I'll take a closer look!


----------



## veranad (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## CT (Oct 6, 2021)

Don't know if this counts as "hybrid pop" but it's hard to beat Kamen's orchestral arrangement here.


----------



## pbobcat (Oct 6, 2021)

One of my favourite bands from the mid-nineties, Scotland's The Delgados, started off in a somewhat abrasive, spiky punk style, but soon became a bit more experimental in various ways, including introducing chamber strings and flutes into their sound.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Oct 6, 2021)

This song made me love orchestral music back in 1999.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 6, 2021)

veranad said:


>



Interesting song!


Michaelt said:


> Don't know if this counts as "hybrid pop" but it's hard to beat Kamen's orchestral arrangement here.



Of course! I once saw the wall in an observatory  



pbobcat said:


> One of my favourite bands from the mid-nineties, Scotland's The Delgados, started off in a somewhat abrasive, spiky punk style, but soon became a bit more experimental in various ways, including introducing chamber strings and flutes into their sound.




I've never heard of this band, thank you!


Montisquirrel said:


> This song made me love orchestral music back in 1999.



Nice! Was that a soundtrack?


----------



## fantasy sound (Oct 6, 2021)

This is one of my recent favorites. There are some glissandos, cluster, and pulsing, fragmented sound of the orchestra here and there in this beautiful song, as if they represented splash, bubbles and swirls in the ocean, which would perfectly match the theme of the song “Spirits of the Sea”. Also, the bubbling texture of his heavily processed vocal reminds me of the deep.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 6, 2021)

fantasy sound said:


> This is one of my recent favorites. There are some glissandos, cluster, and pulsing, fragmented sound of the orchestra here and there in this beautiful song, as if they represented splash, bubbles and swirls in the ocean, which would perfectly match the theme of the song “Spirits of the Sea”. Also, the bubbling texture of his heavily processed vocal reminds me of the deep.



I don't understand a word, but it sounds good! :D The brass instruments remind me a bit of this song:


----------



## Maarten (Oct 6, 2021)

For a nice pizzicato background texture and beautiful dense jazzy background vocals nothing beats,
'Clare and the Reasons: Pluto" (2007)


----------



## mushanga (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Rossy (Oct 6, 2021)

It's got it all, different articulations, choir and of course, an absolutely fantastic song (ahhh, the memories)


----------



## Rossy (Oct 6, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Not bad either:



I absolutely luv this song


----------



## PeterN (Oct 6, 2021)

Catharsis


----------



## Maarten (Oct 6, 2021)

Such a wonderful melody. Gorgeous chords and orchestration. 
"The Beach Boys: Surf's Up" (1971)


----------



## Rossy (Oct 6, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Catharsis



I raise your "you raise me up"


----------



## Saxer (Oct 6, 2021)

I love this groove...





Harry Connick is a terrific artist: composer, arranger, conductor, pianist, vocalist, entertainer, actor... and good looking. How can all that come together?


----------



## Rossy (Oct 6, 2021)

Saxer said:


> I love this groove...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good call


----------



## PeterN (Oct 6, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I raise your "you raise me up"



Thats the right version. Thanks.


----------



## re-peat (Oct 6, 2021)

.


Maarten said:


> Such a wonderful melody. Gorgeous chords and orchestration.
> "The Beach Boys: Surf's Up" (1971)



Twin souls, Maarten. (And NY Composer, I know, is a third soul: he’s also crazy about this track. As was … Leonard Bernstein.)

I had a post all ready yesterday, to add this song to this thread but just before pushing the "Post reply"-button I thought, nah, maybe not, there’s not enough orchestra in it. (Only some brass and a few touches of glockenspiel.)

But every single time I listen to "Surf's Up", which happens often, I declare it the best pop song ever written. (And the two songs that precede it on the album are something else too.) This "best pop song ever" is completely private and strictly personal award of course, and it only lasts until I listen to something else which I think qualifies for it (there isn't much that does though), but I seriously do believe this is one of the supremest supreme summits in pop music’s mountain range of amazing songs captured in stunning recordings.

How someone managed to come up with this music, is completely beyond me. I can understand someone of Wilson’s talent writing “Good Vibrations” and most of “Pet Sounds”, but I simply can not understand the genesis of this one: too good, too special, too … I don’t have a word for it. It’s like one bolt of un- or other-worldly inspiration after another, bar after bar after bar. Truly miraculous piece of songwriting and arranging. Amazing performance too.

- - -

Also an enthusiastic round of applause for Temme’s XTC suggestion. “Apple Venus” is Partridge non-stop at his best.

_


----------



## shropshirelad (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## shropshirelad (Oct 6, 2021)

Great album, saw this performed live a couple of times.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 6, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I like this genre and I appreciate inspiration from you guys!
> 
> 
> My recommendations:
> ...



Love the platters and Scott Walker so much!


----------



## Gene Pool (Oct 6, 2021)

3DC said:


> Probably the best Pop-Orchestral hybrid of all time IMHO
> 
> Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona



Conducting with a light saber is now on my bucket list.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 6, 2021)

Gene Pool said:


> Conducting with a light saber is now on my bucket list.


I can just imagine it……

’Trill, or trill not.……..there is no try….’


----------



## Technostica (Oct 6, 2021)

Maxwell singing Kate Bush live:


----------



## ed buller (Oct 6, 2021)

best

e


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 6, 2021)

hELLO...


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 6, 2021)

It really started here for folks on these good boards:


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 6, 2021)

re-peat said:


> .
> 
> Twin souls, Maarten. (And NY Composer, I know, is a third soul: he’s also crazy about this track. As was … Leonard Bernstein.)
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. Brian is my top 3 of all time. One of my greatest influences. Smile is pure magic


----------



## alcorey (Oct 6, 2021)

This one can bring (and has brought) me to tears ...... Turn the volume UP


----------



## alcorey (Oct 6, 2021)

Another of my favorites - saw Sting with the London Symphony Orchestra in San Diego about 10 years ago.......astounding


----------



## PeterN (Oct 6, 2021)

More


----------



## SteveC (Oct 7, 2021)

Maarten said:


> For a nice pizzicato background texture and beautiful dense jazzy background vocals nothing beats,
> 'Clare and the Reasons: Pluto" (2007)


Relaxed sound!


mushanga said:


>



Great song! Another good way to use a Synth as an orchestra.



Rossy said:


> It's got it all, different articulations, choir and of course, an absolutely fantastic song (ahhh, the memories)


This song is so great!


PeterN said:


> Catharsis


Can't see the video in my country 


Maarten said:


> Such a wonderful melody. Gorgeous chords and orchestration.
> "The Beach Boys: Surf's Up" (1971)


Thank you, didn't know this song from them! Great band.


Rossy said:


> I raise your "you raise me up"


Never heard of the song, thank you!


Saxer said:


> I love this groove...
> 
> Harry Connick is a terrific artist: composer, arranger, conductor, pianist, vocalist, entertainer, actor... and good looking. How can all that come together?


I didn't know Harry Connik before, thank you! Interesting all-rounder. :D


3DC said:


> Not sure if this fits in this thread but at some point in 80's this was very popular in EU. Can't get more pop and orchestral I think.
> 
> Rondo Veneziano - Rondo Veneziano
> 
> Rondò Veneziano - Odissea Veneziana


That absolutely fits here. I think this music is very good - I didn't know it either. Thank you!


3DC said:


> Probably the best Pop-Orchestral hybrid of all time IMHO
> 
> Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé - Barcelona


Absolute! I think Freddy heard her in Bellini's Norma before and wanted to make an album with her. Two very interesting people.




shropshirelad said:


>



Hah, of course!  Also a great video...


shropshirelad said:


> Great album, saw this performed live a couple of times.


Good idea to use a good string quartet. I will listen to the album! Thank you.


Baronvonheadless said:


>



I once asked a former professor of mine (conductor and répétiteur) what his favorite band was – he said: The Beach Boys.
I didn't know "Some velvet Morning", thanks for the great post! Really an interesting song.


Technostica said:


> Maxwell singing Kate Bush live:


Good cover version! Thank you.


ed buller said:


> best
> 
> e


Also one of my favorites.



LamaRose said:


> hELLO...


I need to hear more "Electric light Orchestra"...



LamaRose said:


> It really started here for folks on these good boards:


Good song! Which string machine is this?


Alchemedia said:


>



Okay, another vote for MacArthur Park! 


alcorey said:


> This one can bring (and has brought) me to tears ...... Turn the volume UP


I have to listen to Harry Connick.


alcorey said:


> Another of my favorites - saw Sting with the London Symphony Orchestra in San Diego about 10 years ago.......astounding


Yes, I know this recording! Good job. 



PeterN said:


> More


Thank you! I like the song. Tom Waits seems to be a funny guy: a friend of mine had interviewed him the other day for a documentary - he was allowed to choose the photo together for publication and he chose one where my friend had his eyes closed and looked funny.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 7, 2021)

Thank you very much for the many great contributions, here is another one from me:


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 7, 2021)

Rehearsing this one for our Sixties band: Johnny Rivers' "The Poor Side of Town," which reached #1 in November 1966.
Orchestral arrangement by the great Marty Paich (performed by members of the LA Philharmonic); session players are most of The Wrecking Crew (i.e., Hal Blaine, Larry Knechtel, Joe Osborn, backup singers included Darlene Love)--If you like reverb, you'll love this track. . .


----------



## SteveC (Oct 7, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Rehearsing this one for our Sixties band: Johnny Rivers' "The Poor Side of Town," which reached #1 in November 1966.
> Orchestral arrangement by the great Marty Paich (performed by members of the LA Philharmonic); session players are most of The Wrecking Crew (i.e., Hal Blaine, Larry Knechtel, Joe Osborn, backup singers included Darlene Love)--If you like reverb, you'll love this track. . .



Great song! And nice facial expressions! :D Never heard of him before.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Oct 7, 2021)

A little over dramatic, but still nice somehow….


----------



## handz (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)

Only 2 likes for MacArthur Park???
For the unenlightened, not only is Jimmy Webb one of the greatest songwriters of all time, he authored the best book I've ever read on the art of songwriting: "Tunesmith".


----------



## PeterN (Oct 7, 2021)

Whats the verdict on this one. I give it 8.2. Some arrangement could be better, are they leaving out low mids on purpose? The first 1.30 min is damn good though..... then they loose it...maybe they tried to be a bit different. (or actually, I give it 8.6)


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## PeterN (Oct 7, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


>



Great track, never heard it.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)

The greatest hybrid opera/guitar solo with orchestral accompaniment.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 7, 2021)

American Taleban *What a life and what a story. *What a *STORY*. Steve Earle wrote as song for him.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)

Honorable mention for the avant-garde/psychedelic instrumental break at 1:57 arguably inspired by The Beatles' "A Day In The Life" which was released earlier that year 1967.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 7, 2021)

Well Disco made quite a use of orchestra. Tears of a Clown also has a bassoon in it.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## NekujaK (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 7, 2021)

@Alchemedia i see we get along swimmingly taste wise. 

Btw I almost posted ‘Hung up on a dream’ too but got tired of being on my phone the other night. 

Such a great song.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 7, 2021)

Oh how could we forget some of the best examples in early rock n roll: 

Exhibit A


Exhibit B


Exhibit C


Exhibit D


----------



## asherpope (Oct 7, 2021)

Maarten said:


> For a nice pizzicato background texture and beautiful dense jazzy background vocals nothing beats,
> 'Clare and the Reasons: Pluto" (2007)



Wow, never heard this, it's great


----------



## Arbee (Oct 7, 2021)

Saxer said:


>



At least I checked before double posting this contribution! The middle section of this track was the trigger for my interest in orchestration way back then. Awesome pop orchestral arrangement by Andrew Powell https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Powell. Particularly love it where the band comes in at 3:43 and the earlier transition from voice to strings here that kicks it off:


----------



## Arbee (Oct 7, 2021)

Instrumental I know but there's this David Foster Winter Games classic that I've always loved:


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Oct 7, 2021)

Are you really only looking for the Greatest, or are you open to all pop (rock, perhaps?) orchestral fusions?

And do 'just' string-sections count?


----------



## woodslanding (Oct 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Funny story. I was in bearsville recording with Todd, right after this album came out, my first (and last!) big record, and I wanted to do some strings like on 1000 umbrellas. Todd would have none of it. This is pop music, what are you trying to do? ...er, well, what XTC did?? No point in mentioning that, he was super annoyed it took so long to make that record.

I reckon he was right, but I still have the demo of the densely harmonized version I wrote...
Here's the track. I played piano and arranged the strings:


and here's the part that got axed... wearing my influences on my sleeve, I guess.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 7, 2021)

@woodslanding That was a great story and a beautiful composition. The Todd / Partridge story is a gift that keeps on giving, it seems… ❤️


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 8, 2021)

woodslanding said:


> Funny story. I was in bearsville recording with Todd, right after this album came out, my first (and last!) big record, and I wanted to do some strings like on 1000 umbrellas. Todd would have none of it. This is pop music, what are you trying to do? ...er, well, what XTC did?? No point in mentioning that, he was super annoyed it took so long to make that record.
> 
> I reckon he was right, but I still have the demo of the densely harmonized version I wrote...
> Here's the track. I played piano and arranged the strings:
> ...



Of course Todd produced this, strings & all...


----------



## David Cuny (Oct 8, 2021)

So the list includes John Miles and Andrew Powell, but there's no mention of _The Alan Parsons Project_, which is pretty much the _epitome _of orchestral rock? 

How about the APP song _The Shadow of a Lonely Man_ from _Pyramid_ with John Miles on the lead vocal, Colin Blunstone on additional vocals, and orchestration by Andrew Powell?




Or APP's _Old and Wise_, with Colin Blunstone on the lead vocal this time around, and orchestration once again by Andrew Powell?


----------



## SteveC (Oct 8, 2021)

Heinigoldstein said:


> A little over dramatic, but still nice somehow….


Very interesting song!


handz said:


>



David Bowie is always good!


PeterN said:


> The first 1.30 min is damn good though..... then they loose it...maybe they tried to be a bit different.


Until 1:30 I thought: good song! ;D


Alchemedia said:


> Honorable mention for the avant-garde/psychedelic instrumental break at 1:57 arguably inspired by The Beatles' "A Day In The Life" which was released earlier that year 1967.


Great songs, thank you! Nessun Dorma is easier to play on guitar than to sing. Maybe Prince Calaf should just get his guitar out!


PeterN said:


> American Taleban *What a life and what a story. *What a *STORY*. Steve Earle wrote as song for him.


Interesting song!


NekujaK said:


>



Naturally. John Denver and Simon & Garfunkel should not be missing!


Baronvonheadless said:


> Oh how could we forget some of the best examples in early rock n roll:


Absolutely correct. I love these songs!


Arbee said:


> At least I checked before double posting this contribution! The middle section of this track was the trigger for my interest in orchestration way back then. Awesome pop orchestral arrangement by Andrew Powell https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Powell. Particularly love it where the band comes in at 3:43 and the earlier transition from voice to strings here that kicks it off:


Yes, this song was done very well. I would like to know what the work process looked like.


Arbee said:


> Instrumental I know but there's this David Foster Winter Games classic that I've always loved:


Instrumental but hybrid! :D Good song.


Alchemedia said:


>



I could see James Bond intros half the day.


el-bo said:


> Are you really only looking for the Greatest, or are you open to all pop (rock, perhaps?) orchestral fusions?
> 
> And do 'just' string-sections count?


I am curious about everything. I am very fascinated by the mixture of these genres. Maybe because I work in "classical music", but I also love pop music very much.



woodslanding said:


> and here's the part that got axed... wearing my influences on my sleeve, I guess.


Thank you for your story! 


David Cuny said:


> Or APP's _Old and Wise_, with Colin Blunstone on the lead vocal this time around, and orchestration once again by Andrew Powell?



I've heard this song a lot in the past! _The Alan Parsons Project _always had a very good sound.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 8, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I am curious about everything. I am very fascinated by the mixture of these genres. Maybe because I work in "classical music", but I also love pop music very much.


Cool! Will try and post some tracks, over teh weekend


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2021)

Some more songs that came to mind:


----------



## Arbee (Oct 8, 2021)

David Cuny said:


> So the list includes John Miles and Andrew Powell, but there's no mention of _The Alan Parsons Project_, which is pretty much the _epitome _of orchestral rock?
> 
> How about the APP song _The Shadow of a Lonely Man_ from _Pyramid_ with John Miles on the lead vocal, Colin Blunstone on additional vocals, and orchestration by Andrew Powell?
> 
> Or APP's _Old and Wise_, with Colin Blunstone on the lead vocal this time around, and orchestration once again by Andrew Powell?


Yep and yep  https://www.andrewpowell.com/app.htm


----------



## PeterN (Oct 8, 2021)

Many great tracks in this thread - damn, need to save whole thread for reference tracks. 

Amie


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## alcorey (Oct 8, 2021)

A little Dylan....... Hendrix Style


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## veranad (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## PeterN (Oct 8, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


>



Good one, I was wondering about the weird drum beat, until those crazy strings came. Great track! Damn. So this was Bond movie also - the never fail!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 9, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Good one, I was wondering about the weird drum beat, until those crazy strings came. Great track! Damn. So this was Bond movie also - the never fail!


Believe it or not, Radiohead wrote it specifically for the Bond film and it was rejected!


----------



## PeterN (Oct 9, 2021)

Really. Which one did they pick instead, lets make a comparison.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 10, 2021)

No contest! Ugh. Here it is...


----------



## PeterN (Oct 10, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> No contest! Ugh. Here it is...



Well, well.

What to say not to cross the line of political un-correctness. Radiohead won, lets just say like that to play safe.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 10, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Well, well.
> 
> What to say not to cross the line of political un-correctness. Radiohead won, lets just say like that to play safe.


Indeed. Mind boggling ain't it?


----------



## KEM (Oct 11, 2021)

Does this count? It better count!!


----------



## woodslanding (Oct 12, 2021)

Maybe not 'pop' enough?


Here's a pop song for you, then:


----------



## WillMah Gold (Oct 12, 2021)

Jon Lord's Concerto for Group and Orchestra.
1969 and 2012.



♥:


----------



## lux (Oct 12, 2021)

lemme add a couple more



Massive hit, strings working great here



this album is love or hate in the PF community. I personally loved it from the first listen.




big fan of Macy. Kinda post-Motown approach to strings. Very narrow, almost mono approach.


----------



## WillMah Gold (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## dcoscina (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Owen Smith (Oct 12, 2021)

One of my favorite singer/songwriter/instrumentalist/composers is Ryan O'Neal (aka Sleeping at Last). Almost all of his songs have either a string quartet or orchestral accompaniment. Not only does he play piano, guitar, ukulele, and several other instruments, he is also a masterful lyricist, composer, and singer. He is incredibly prolific and has released hundreds of amazing songs. Having just welcomed our daughter a couple weeks ago, this song speaks to me both lyrically and melodically:


----------



## PeterN (Oct 12, 2021)

Owen Smith said:


> One of my favorite singer/songwriter/instrumentalist/composers is Ryan O'Neal (aka Sleeping at Last). Almost all of his songs have either a string quartet or orchestral accompaniment. Not only does he play piano, guitar, ukulele, and several other instruments, he is also a masterful lyricist, composer, and singer. He is incredibly prolific and has released hundreds of amazing songs. Having just welcomed our daughter a couple weeks ago, this song speaks to me both lyrically and melodically:



Well, this was nice to hear. Its good, very good. Maybe....he lacks the Lennon-McCartney gift to take it _outside_ of the chord progression, but still very enjoyable. Ryan O'Neal? Clear.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 12, 2021)

Alibi


----------



## el-bo (Oct 20, 2021)

Ok, so...


----------



## el-bo (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## JJP (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm surprised that I didn't see anyone mention this old classic... unless I missed it.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Oct 20, 2021)

Hard to pick just one from David Sylvian's 'Secrets Of The Beehive', so i won't


----------



## Arbee (Oct 20, 2021)

JJP said:


> I'm surprised that I didn't see anyone mention this old classic... unless I missed it.



Ahhh, I'd forgotten all about this classic!


----------



## Antony E Cooper (Oct 22, 2021)

Great thread and some brilliant tracks.

Here's a few more that sprung to mind:



















https://youtu.be/a8m-DaMM4z0


https://youtu.be/mkLvrkLd1Dc


----------



## Hywel (Oct 30, 2021)

My contribution to this thread is the song "Maybe" by Justin Hayward and John Lodge, two members of the band The Moody Blues.



This had quite a profound effect on the teenage me all those years ago - the melody, the lyrics and the stunning orchestral accompaniment complete with pipe organ gave me the goosebumps.

It was perhaps the catalyst that awakened in me the notion that great songs and full blown orchestral arrangements could go together without being too avant garde.

It is something I have strived over many years to achieve myself ie writing great songs and arranging them for orchestra +/- hybrid instruments (and always failed, of course).


----------



## micrologus (Nov 5, 2021)

those cellos...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Monkberry (Nov 5, 2021)

Maarten said:


> Such a wonderful melody. Gorgeous chords and orchestration.
> "The Beach Boys: Surf's Up" (1971)



A masterpiece!! Quite a unique composition. How do you go from Surfin' USA to this? The Lyrics by Van Dyke Parks are also pretty spectacular.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## TheFleetingGlory (Nov 10, 2021)

This is a great thread! 

For me Michael Kamen’s arrangement here is one of the best:


----------



## mikeh-375 (Nov 10, 2021)

not pop, more popular so I hope that's ok, but guys if you don't know this singer then give her a go, her intimate, distinctive and emotive style is perfect. This below is from an album of beautifully arranged, played, recorded and especially sung tracks - a classic bossa tune in a kind of smoochy. stringy Mancini mode..
EDIT, perhaps this isn't appropriate for the thread after all but I'll leave it anyway, I mean it _is_ good.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## PeterN (Aug 15, 2022)

Are you guys familiar with NF - The Search. I guess its hiphop orchestral cinematic or something like that, not exactly pop music orchestral, but Dang! What a great track. Had to throw it in. And the mixing, with bass staccato left side, how music is switched off, and cinematic effects. The lyrics are right in place with the *strange times* going on. Its a piece of artistry from vid to lyrics to composition - the guy rightfully hit the jackpot.

A whole thread could be made on it, from mixing to basically the complete artistry it represents, but being modest, putting it here. Really wish we could have more this stuff on this forum.


----------



## mixedmoods (Aug 15, 2022)

(recorded at Abbey Road as far as I know ...)


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2022)

one of my favorite songs ever (beautiful arrangement, melody, harmonies):


----------



## mixedmoods (Aug 15, 2022)

Rob said:


> one of my favorite songs ever (beautiful arrangement, melody, harmonies):



Beautiful!
String arrangements in classic brazilian music would deserve their own thread probably. There is so much beauty ...



Ok, but now back to the Pop topic ...


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 15, 2022)

This imo is an amazing live pop-gospel rendition of “I Believe I Can Fly “ Yolanda Adams is singing (she is simply amazing, one of my favorite singers ❤️) with a full orchestra.


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 15, 2022)

Rob said:


> one of my favorite songs ever (beautiful arrangement, melody, harmonies):



What song is it? The video is unfortunately unavailable to me.


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2022)

osterdamus said:


> What song is it? The video is unfortunately unavailable to me.


ah sorry osterdamus, it's Jobim's "Ana Luiza" from the album "Matita Perê"


----------



## Greeno (Aug 15, 2022)

Madonna - I Want You feat. Massive Attack (Official Video)​There's an Italian Connection here with her and Robert Del Naja from Massive Attack. Love it.
Madonna - I Want You feat. Massive Attack (Official Video)


----------



## Greeno (Aug 15, 2022)

Whilst we're on a Massive Attack tip, here's their spine tingling hip hop, orchestral , soul infused 90's classic. Those strings!!
Bristol's finest


----------



## Greeno (Aug 15, 2022)

Wigan's finest, Richard Ashcroft is a great singer and songwriter, deserves more recognition
The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 15, 2022)

Greeno said:


> Richard Ashcroft is a great singer and songwriter, deserves more recognition


Let me just acknowledge that. Richard Ashcroft is my absolute favourite rock singer of all time. ❤️



No orchestration here. Sorry for the off-topic. But I just love this man’s voice.


----------



## Greeno (Aug 15, 2022)

and whilst we're on a Richard Ashcroft tip, here's a lesser known but epic collab with alternative Hip Hop Hop outfit, U.N.K.L.E , those soaring strings in the breakdown!


----------



## Greeno (Aug 15, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Let me just acknowledge that. Richard Ashcroft is my absolute favourite rock singer of all time. ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> No orchestration here. Sorry for the off-topic. But I just love this man’s voice.



yep, he's damn good


----------



## Greeno (Aug 15, 2022)

ok so slightly off topic but related!
Here's legendary global House night promoter and label, Cream. Cream Classics, live at Liverpool Cathedral with an orchestra and choir, many of these tracks were in the charts during the late 80's and throughout the 90's in the UK.


----------



## Greeno (Aug 15, 2022)

Here's BBC Radio 1 with Pete Tong and the heritage orchestra peforming more Dance anthems at The Royal Albert Hall. Again, pretty much all of these tracks have been in the charts and heard very much on the airwaves around the world. Classics and also a great example of hybrid orchestral use!


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 15, 2022)

One of the greatest collaborations between a pop/rock band and an orchestra, this live concert album was recorded in 1971 by *Procul Harum *with the* Edmonton Symphony Orchestra*. (Edmonton is in the Province of Alberta, Canada).

I wore out the grooves in that vinyl record. The chord progression in "A Salty Dog" continues to be one of my all-time favorites. 



Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any film or video of that performance. 

However, Gary Booker (who joined the big band in the sky earlier this year 😢), performed orchestral versions of "A Salty Dog" with a variety of orchestras for decades after. Several of those performances can also be found on YouTube.


----------



## wxyz (Aug 15, 2022)

Norman Whitfield


----------



## PeterN (Aug 15, 2022)

So, it says Bowie wrote the original Life On Mars template, as a parody to Sinatras, My Way. Maybe, but it certainly developed from that. Without Life on Mars, Bowies fame could be disputed - maybe - but this *seals* it. You can't dispute Bowies talent bcs of this track. Same goes for Kate Bush, Wuthering Heights. They are identical from that perspective.


----------



## alcorey (Aug 15, 2022)

I know Jeff has been mentioned earlier but this, I think, is his greatest writing


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 15, 2022)

PeterN said:


> So, it says Bowie wrote the original Life On Mars template, as a parody to Sinatras, My Way. Maybe, but it certainly developed from that. Without Life on Mars, Bowies fame could be disputed - maybe - but this *seals* it. You can't dispute Bowies talent bcs of this track. Same goes for Kate Bush, Wuthering Heights. They are identical from that perspective.



Yeah Life on Mars is a masterpiece. It’s also so satisfying to sing at karaoke. I’m not familiar much with Kate bush I’ll check that out.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 15, 2022)

Here is Sweden, Finland and Denmark, Norway. You probably never heard these tracks. All very special. If you only have 30 seconds patience, check at 5:40 Norwegian track - THATS how its done) @Polkasound what's your verdict - 4th track?


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 15, 2022)

Mariya Takeuchi - Plastic Love

Strings start at 01:08 and they just get better and better. I am just amazed how soft they play and still they managed to make a pocket for them in the mix. Hot dang!


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 15, 2022)

Rob said:


> ah sorry osterdamus, it's Jobim's "Ana Luiza" from the album "Matita Perê"


Ah, yes, that is beautiful. Hints of this are also found in Wave and Lamento. Seem like a lot happened recording wise between those and Ana Luiza, the latter is much fuller in the mix and stereo field.


----------



## Gil (Aug 16, 2022)

PeterN said:


> So, it says Bowie wrote the original Life On Mars template, as a parody to Sinatras, My Way. Maybe,


Hello,
Well known story here in France 

David Bowie wanted to sing the English version of the song "Comme d'habitude" by Claude François, but he (Claude François) felt lyrics were a little bit weak. Paul Anka acquired the song rights for the USA and proposed it to Franck Sinatra. Claude François was absolutely blown away that "The Voice" sang his song!
David Bowie, sad that he wasn't chosen to sing the English version, wrote Life On Mars with quite the same harmonic progression, at least at the beginning as a kind of a "parody".






My Way — Wikipédia







fr.wikipedia.org












Life on Mars (song) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Regards,
Gil.


----------

